# how big is your 6-7 year old?



## meg-momto2 (Apr 23, 2007)

i'm just curios what other 6-7 year olds height and weight are. my son is on the smaller side and our GI specialist is sending us to a nutritionist to see if she can help. DS will be 7 in December and is 43# and 43 inches tall.


----------



## sagewinna (Nov 19, 2001)

My dd is 6, her birthday is in November, and she is on the big end of the scale. She's 52" tall and about 80 lbs.


----------



## KatWrangler (Mar 21, 2005)

Well my son will be 7 February 27th. He is about 39 pounds. Off the top of my head I am not sure how tall he is right now.


----------



## Cascadian (Jan 28, 2009)

My DD will be 7 at the end of November and is the smallest in her class. She's about 43# and 45" tall. Her best friend is an inch taller and about 10# more.

I have an apt with my doc on Wed to look into things. I had thyroid disease and I want her tested for Hashimoto's.

Her cousin, who will turn 8 in January, is about her height and probably weighs the same or less. It could be genetic.


----------



## ~Em~ (Oct 4, 2007)

He will be 7 at the end of the year. He is 68# and 4'5". He's an unusually tall kid, though - certainly not average.


----------



## LynnS6 (Mar 30, 2005)

Our six year old dd 4'1" and 60 lbs. (apx.) She's in the 90th percentile for both.

A lot of this is genetics. If you're worried about growth, make sure you look at extended family if you can.


----------



## meg-momto2 (Apr 23, 2007)

thanks everyone. i'm not worried. DH was very petite until a late puberty and he shot up to nearly 6ft. both my DS and DD eat nearly the same food and she's in the 90% and he's in the 10%. DS is lean and very healthy looking. he's got healthy hair and nails and lots of energy. i think it's just genetics in our case. i'd still like to hear more from others.


----------



## Kuba'sMama (Oct 8, 2004)

my son is 7 and hovers around 40 lbs. He is of average height (same as most of his classmates). We used to be concerned about his nutritional intake (or lack thereof, lol), but my husband was a scrawny kid too, so I figure it's genetic as well. We did a Complete blood count and it came back ok.


----------



## corysmilk (Jan 2, 2004)

My youngest just turned 7. He is 53 pounds. I am not sure what his height is. but he fits into size 7 clothing (Canada) and a 13 or one size shoe.


----------



## Viola (Feb 1, 2002)

My daughter will be 7 in October and I don't know how much she weighs, I haven't weighed her in awhile. She is probably about 80 lbs. I'm not sure how tall she is, but probably around 48"-50". She's pretty big.


----------



## ChetMC (Aug 27, 2005)

Our oldest turned six in May. She is about 41lbs and I think she is 44 inches tall. She's on the cusp between size five and size six clothing. Size 5 pants seem to fit better, but a lot of size 5 dresses are too short. She needs size six in long sleeved shirts for the arm length.

I buy her slim jeans and need to pull the waist in with the adjusters, but I don't actually think she looks slim. I wonder if kids' clothes are getting bigger. Our younger DD legitimately looks skinny and slim jeans are still too big for her.


----------



## waiflywaif (Oct 17, 2005)

My DD is 7.5 and 42 pounds.


----------



## Llyra (Jan 16, 2005)

DD1 is just six, and is 45ish pounds and 48 inches.


----------



## lucysmom (Oct 17, 2004)

[Hi Llyra from Sept 04 DDC!! Boy, does that seem long ago.]

My DD, also just 6, is 45 lbs & 46 inches. Not quite tall enough to go on the big rides at the fair, to her great consternation


----------



## MJB (Nov 28, 2009)

My 7.5 yr. old is 4'2.5" and 57 lbs. He seems really skinny to me and needs slim or adjustable waist pants.
My 4.5 yr. old is 43" and 44 lbs. so that does seem small for a 7 yr. old!


----------



## ALittleBitCrunchy (Jan 8, 2005)

My dd is 6, almost 7. She's 4'4" and weighs 71 pounds.


----------



## cappuccinosmom (Dec 28, 2003)

My 7 yo is 4 ft 2 (50 inches) in and 60 lb--He feels awfully heavy but he is rail thin.

I'd say the OP stats show a definitly small kid but some are just naturally petite. We have aquaintances whose whole family is like that. The parents are petite and thin, and their kids are too. My 3.5 yo is rapidly gaining on their 5 and 8 year olds. But then, all my kids are way on the other end of the charts, we called the younger two "Moose babies".


----------



## candipooh (Jun 22, 2004)

My daughter turned 7 in June. She is pretty tiny. 45 inches tall. I am not sure of her weight but she fits in a size 6 clothing. Some 5's even fit her. She gets mistaken for 5 all the time. I am pretty short (5' 3.5") and hubby is pretty short as well (5'6").
We have friends that have an 8 year old that is almost as tall as me. It is funny to see my 7 year old and her 8 year old stand next to each other.


----------



## jillmamma (Apr 11, 2005)

My oldest (boy) is 7 3/4 and he is a little over 4' tall (I think) and 53ish lb. When he turned 7, I think he was about 46" and 50 lb. I also have a 5 year old (girl) who is 39.5" and 32 lb. I will be surprised if she is much over 40 lb when she hits 7.


----------



## teachma (Dec 20, 2002)

My daughter had a check-up in June, which was three months after she turned six. I can't remember her height, but she weighed 41 pounds which places her in the 20th percentile. Later this summer, a scale at camp weighed her as 39 pounds and she was prohibited from participating in some carnival rides because she didn't reach the 40-lb mark...I guess they were very confident in their scale.


----------



## amcal (Jan 13, 2003)

DD turned 7 in June and is 50" and I think around 46lbs.


----------



## emaye_to_2 (Jan 16, 2008)

My DS is small too (always has been). At his 7yo well-check in June I think he was 45 pounds and 45 inches.


----------



## eclipse (Mar 13, 2003)

DD is 7 and she's on the tall side - 50ish inches, I'd say, and around 50lbs (she's very thin)


----------



## karika (Nov 4, 2005)

dd1 is 7 y 2 m and weighs 50 lbs. She is 47.5 in tall.


----------



## DariusMom (May 29, 2005)

DS is 122 cm (48 inches) and I'm not sure how much he weighs. He'll be 8 in December. He's definitely on the small side re: height in his class, though I don't think he's the shortest kid.


----------



## Attached2Elijah (Jun 27, 2004)

Wow, crazy how many different answers for this age... My son has always been tall and solid. He'll be 7 a week from today and is 70# and 52" ... He doesn't have an ounce of fat on him but he's as muscular as a bull! I am really hoping for a nice, cushy NFL life at this rate


----------



## marieangela (Apr 15, 2003)

My oldest is 7 (will be 8 in Jan) and has always been on the small side. He is currently about 46" tall and 43lbs. There is a HUGE size range in his second grade class. There are a couple of kids that are smaller than him and there are also some kids that are way bigger than him-as in look like they should be in fourth grade. On a side note, my middle son just turned 5 and is 45 3/4" tall and 46lbs. They are certainly growing differently.


----------



## limabean (Aug 31, 2005)

My DS is almost 6. He just had a massive growth spurt -- he was 45 inches and 45 pounds for the longest time, and now he's 47 inches and 53 pounds.


----------



## ~Em~ (Oct 4, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *marieangela* 
There are a couple of kids that are smaller than him and *there are also some kids that are way bigger than him-as in look like they should be in fourth grade*.

That's my kid!









When we went for meet-the-teacher night (1st grade), they kept trying to send us upstairs where the older classrooms are.


----------



## LaLaLaLa (Oct 29, 2007)

DD turned six in July. At her doctor's appointment, she was 47 inches tall and 47 pounds.


----------



## nola79 (Jun 21, 2009)

My ds will be 8 next month, he is 50" or 51" and weighs 54 lbs.


----------



## neetling (Jan 24, 2006)

DD is almost 6.5. She weighs about 43 lbs. I don't recall how tall she is, but her ped put her at the 25% for both height and weight.

One caveat, she has Cyclic Vomiting Syndrome and will occasionally drop a few lbs from vomiting and it's hard to get it back on her.

She's thin and on the smaller size height wise, but healthy looking. Size 5 pants fit her well in the waist, but are getting too short. I buy the pants with the adjustable waists as much as possible.


----------



## MacKinnon (Jun 15, 2004)

My DD is 6 1/2, 7 in February, and is 47 inches tall and weighs about 47lbs. Visual she looks pretty average for her first grade class, maybe on the shorter side, she's mostly in size 7's now.


----------



## hadleys_mom (May 14, 2004)

My dd will be 7 next month and is 52# and 50 inches, not too shabby for a girl who started out at 1 pound, 5 ounces and 11 inches long!


----------



## PreggieUBA2C (Mar 20, 2007)

Our eldest turned 7 in June. He is 52" and 67#, and very slender, always requiring belts and adjustable waists.

Our ds2 turned six in August and he's 48" tall, 65#, built like a tank.

My dad was 6'3" and 175# when he turned 13 and hasn't changed a pound yet, though he lost an inch from two fused vertebrae in his fourties. People have their own growth curve.


----------



## PreggieUBA2C (Mar 20, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hadleys_mom* 
My dd will be 7 next month and is 52# and 50 inches, not too shabby for a girl who started out at 1 pound, 5 ounces and 11 inches long!

Wow, that's awesome! You must have quite a story.


----------



## MommyTeesa (Jun 13, 2006)

DD is almost 7.5 and about 50# and 48" - on the shorter side of kids in her class


----------



## CrazyCatLady (Aug 17, 2004)

My dd is a tiny little thing. She's 42" and 36 pounds. She got taller last year, but didn't gain a pound. People usually think she's preschool age.


----------



## loraxc (Aug 14, 2003)

wow, what a range!

My DD (7 in Jan) is 49" and 50#. She was an enormously tall toddler and then just slowed down a whole bunch in the 4s and 5s. She looks on the slightly smaller side of average to me compared to other girls her age. I am guessing she's about 40th percentile height and 60th weight?


----------



## Galed (Aug 30, 2010)

DD turned 6 in March and she's 1,20 and she weighs around 25kg.


----------



## bobandjess99 (Aug 1, 2005)

thats not unreasonably small.
MY dd is 6 and 44 inches and close to 50 pounds, very sturdy. most kids her age are about her height but much slimmer/smaller framed.


----------



## AllyRae (Dec 10, 2003)

DS will be 7 in November and he is 41" and 41 lbs.


----------



## DaughterOfKali (Jul 15, 2007)

My ds is 7 (will be 8 near Christmas) and is: 50" tall, 47 lbs (he lost 1 lb recently from being ill.)

He's been in Feeding Therapy but they aren't alarmed by his weight.


----------



## meg-momto2 (Apr 23, 2007)

i love hearing all the sizes our kids are. thanks for sharing everyone.

it looks like i may have Hasimito's Diseaese and we're screening DS for thyroid issues really soon. he's very much my genetic clone and may explain his small stature and some other behavioral issues. he's also inherited my gluten intolerance which tends to go hand in hand with thyroid issues. we'll know more in a few weeks.


----------



## northwoods1995 (Nov 17, 2003)

My son just turned 7 and he is 43" tall and about 41-42lbs.

According to the chart I just checked he's not on the chart for height anymore. Our old Dr. (we had to switch to a new Dr and he hasn't seen the new one yet) didn't seem to think anything of it but he seems soooo much shorter than all of his friends/classmates. I'm mildly concerned about his height b/c DH and I are both average height and no one in our extended family is particularly short.


----------



## SYDNI WILSON (Mar 24, 2017)

Neph (Nephew) is 7 years 8 months and 49 (4'1") inches. He is the perfect height for the average 7yr old. He should be around at least 4'3-4'4 by the time he is 8-9 years old.


----------

